# Aldi-Unterwäsche



## dwe60 (2. November 2007)

Ab 08.11. gibt es Unterwäsche die atmungsaktiv sein soll

hat die jemand und kann evtl. etwas dazu sagen?

ist sie wirklich atmungsaktiv?

thx für Antworten  

http://aldi-nord.de/OFFER_D_DO/OFFER_45/OFF06.SHTML


----------



## taunusreiter (2. November 2007)

die Mädels werden bei Aldi auch besser  

aber empfehlen kann ich Aldi nicht, billig und nach ein paar mal Waschen kaputt.

Ein paar Euro mehr tut bei Unterwäsche auch nicht weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyTan (3. November 2007)

aldi süd war das zeug bisher immer ganz gut, hält bei mir immer so 2jahre das zeug, und ich hab die fast jedes wochende im ski einsatz und sonst beim biken an.


----------



## sl720sc (3. November 2007)

bin mit den aldi sachen sehr zufrieden.habe sie oft im gebrauch und sie sind unzählige wäschen später immer noch tiptop in ordnung .sachen werden oft schon nach kurzer zeit reduziert,da sie sich nur schlecht verkaufen.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (4. November 2007)

Die Sachen bei ALDI sind sehr unterschiedlich in der Qualität. Manche Angebote kann man vergessen, andere wiederum sind sehr gut.

*Sorry ... die Sport-Unterwäsche von ALDI-Nord kenne ich leider nicht. Die bei ALDI-Süd am 8.11. angebotene kann ich empfehlen.* Es ist die Langarm-Version der Hemden vom 22.10. (da gab es sie mit Kurzarm). Die Nord-Süd-Angebote scheinen aber nicht identisch zu sein! (Materialzusammensetzung ist eine andere).

Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf die SÜD-Angebote: Ich habe die Lang- wie Kurzarm-Version letztes Jahr schon gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Kurzarm-Hemden trage ich fast den ganzen Sommer über als alleiniges Trikot oder mit Windweste/Jacke drüber im Gelände, sie sind tatsächlich atmungsaktiv und trocknen auch unterwegs sehr schnell!

Die Langarm-Version jetzt kaufe ich wieder für das Winterhalbjahr, da habe ich letztes Jahr nur ein einziges Teil bekommen ... die Sachen waren sofort weg. Dasselbe war übrigens dieses Jahr mit den Kurzarmhemden: am Abend gab es nur noch Reste in Frankfurt.

Die kleinste Herrengröße (hier: M) paßt übrigens auch Frauen mit Gr. 36/38 sehr gut, die nicht in rosa oder hellblau rumlaufen wollen  Die Frauenhemden finde ich auch etwas zu kurz zur Verwendung beim Biken.

PS: Assos habe ich mangels Finanzkraft noch nicht ausprobieren können. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Qualität eine andere ist, aber wer sich die Assos-Sachen nicht leisten kann, ist hier gut bedient.


----------



## dwe60 (4. November 2007)

Wichtig ist mir, dass sie auch wirklich atmungsaktiv ist - sonst kann ich mir auch ´n T-Shirt unterziehen 

und wenn sie nur einen Winter hält, auch ok - bei dem Preis kann ich damit leben

aber das Nord und Süd unterschiedliche Sachen im Angebot hat wundert mich schon ein wenig


----------



## Deleted 61489 (4. November 2007)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir, dass sie auch wirklich atmungsaktiv ist - sonst kann ich mir auch ´n T-Shirt unterziehen


Ich bin mit der Atmungsaktivität zufrieden: Das Hemd ist außen nass, ich bin innen trocken  
Aber wie gesagt ... ich kenne nur die Hemden von ALDI-_*Süd*_



dwe60 schrieb:


> aber das Nord und Süd unterschiedliche Sachen im Angebot hat wundert mich schon ein wenig


Ja, das ist öfter so. Vergleiche mal die Materialzusammensetzung der aktuellen Hemden-Angebote Nord/Süd.

Material Hemden ALDI-_Nord _ im Link oben:  
100% Polyester-Trevira Perform bioactive

ALDI-_Süd_ Sport (Unter-)hemden: hier klicken :
89 % Polyamid, MERYL SKINLIFE,
*8 % Elastan*, 3 % Polypropylen
Durch das Elastan sitzen die Hemden sehr gut + eng.

Aber letzten Endes hilft wohl nur Ausprobieren: 
eins kaufen, testen und ggf. nächstes Jahr mehr davon holen...


----------



## dwe60 (4. November 2007)

schauen auch optisch schon ganz anders aus - na mal schauen - bei dem Preis kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen


----------



## Blut Svente (4. November 2007)

Die Aldi Süd Klamotten Kannst Du Ohne Bedenken Kaufen!


----------



## zeitweiser (4. November 2007)

Kaufen
Nimm 2


----------



## eve77 (4. November 2007)

...also ich hab aldi-teile und welche von falke. erstere nehm ich hauptsächlich zum wechseln mit. sind bestimmt besser als viele "schnäppchen" bei karstadt & co. bei der "ersten ganitur" schwör ich allerdings auf falke (dünne version). die teile halten ewig und trocknen um einiges schneller als die von aldi. die aldi-wäsche hab ich in allen varianten. die langen hosen und hemden hab ich allerdings umsonst gekauft  viel zu warm zum biken. vielleicht bei minus 10°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (5. November 2007)

Atmungsaktiv sind alle, auch Baumwollunterhemden...

Ich finde die Aldi (Süd) Unterhemden sehr gut, manchmal ist die Passform nicht perfekt, aber das Material ist meistens über alle Zweifel erhaben. Ich habe auch Unterwäsche von Icebreaker, Odlo, Patagonia und Gore aber besser sind die Sachen auch nicht.


----------



## nafets81 (5. November 2007)

Möchte die Unterhemden auch mal ausprobieren. Wie ist denn die Passform? Trage normalerweise Größe M. Sollte man dann eher die kleinste Größe nehmen? Die Aldi-Sachen sind ja meist recht leger geschnitten.


----------



## Rolf (5. November 2007)

Ich trage normalerweise M (bin quasi der M-Prototyp  ) und auch bei Aldi-Unterhemden paßt mir M. Ich würds einfach mal anprobieren, insb. weil die Sachen immer etwas andres sind.


----------



## messi49 (5. November 2007)

Also so begeistert wie die "Vorschreiber" bin ich von den Aldi-Sachen nicht. Klar, für den Preis sind sie schon o.k., mehr aber auch nicht. Wer sie aber hier mit Marken wie Gore o.ä. vergleicht ... sorry.


----------



## Rolf (5. November 2007)

Ich kann nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen berichten, die natürlich keinesfalls umfassend sind. Außerdem möchte ich nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass ich nur im Falle der Unterhemden Gore mit Aldi vergleiche und als gleichwertig bezeichne (na gut, der Schnitt ist bei Gore etwas besser).


----------



## ND4SPD (6. November 2007)

Für die kleine 1h-Abendtour ausreichend, an ordentliche Ausrüstungen wie von zB Löffler oder Odlo (habe beide in Verwendung) kommen sie aber bei weitem nicht ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg_fan (8. November 2007)

hi, hat sich irgendwer schon die teile geholt? speziell das angebot von aldi süd, irgendwelche rezessionen?


----------



## brussels*sprouts (8. November 2007)

sl720sc schrieb:


> bin mit den aldi sachen sehr zufrieden.habe sie oft im gebrauch und sie sind unzählige wäschen später immer noch tiptop in ordnung .sachen werden oft schon nach kurzer zeit reduziert,da sie sich nur schlecht verkaufen.



Genau! Die Bike-Hosen habs bei uns vorgestern für nur 2 Euro...


----------



## brussels*sprouts (8. November 2007)

Stromberg_fan schrieb:


> hi, hat sich irgendwer schon die teile geholt? speziell das angebot von aldi süd, irgendwelche rezessionen?



Huhu.
Also ich habe mir die Bikehose geholt (ohne Träger) und bin damit schon zweimal gefahren. Natürlich kann Sie nicht mit einer Gore oder Giordana-Hose mithalten, aber ich habe sie für 5,- Euro geschossen, das hat sich gelohnt. Wie schon erwähnt, hab ich vorgestern eine mit Träger für 2,- Euro bekommen.
Gestern habe ich mir das Funktionsshirt für Frauen geholt (Winterunterwäsche). Habs noch nicht probiert, aber ich denke, das ist in Ordnung. Preis: 8,99 !


----------



## Ben1000 (8. November 2007)

Die Aldi Süd Teile sind vollkommen in Ordnung. Es ist dieses Tech Tex Material oder Lycra, wie auch immer. Ich habe schon drei Kurzarmhemden und benutze sie seit einem Jahr intensiv, auch auf Ganztagestouren. Es ist funktionswäsche, die die Feuchtigkeit sehr gut vom Körper ableitet. Ich bin 10 min nachdem ich Heimgekommen bin immer schon wieder trocken. Ich persönlich halte sie sehr gut. Habe zwei Stück gekauft.


----------



## Ben1000 (8. November 2007)

- Doppelpost -


----------



## jazznova (8. November 2007)

Bin heute morgen auch reingestürmt und habe mir 2 Stück gekauft.
Ich habe auch vom letzten Jahr die Kurzen und die Langen sind die selbe Qualität...von daher sind die für den Preis einfach TOP  

Aber bei uns war heute morgen um halb9 fast alles schon vergriffen, ich denke heute abend wird so gut wie alles weg sein.....


----------



## Adrenalino (8. November 2007)

Die positiven Erfahrungen kann ich gar nicht bestätigen! Meine Hemden sind schlicht Schrott. Meine Freundin hat mir letztes Jahr als "Überraschung" ein Langarm- und ein Kurzarmhemd mitgebracht. Das waren die mit der Windstopper-Beschichtung.
Jedenfalls transportieren die Dinger null Feuchtigkeit ab. Kann nicht am Langarmtrikot bzw. Jacke liegen die ich drüber trage. Mit meinen anderen Hemden ( Odlo ) hab ich diesen Effekt nicht.
Wenn ich Regeneration fahre dann gehts. Ansonsten ist alles nach kurzer Zeit klatschnass und dann wirds recht kalt durch den Zug.
Vielleicht hab ich ja "Montagshemden" erwischt?


----------



## jazznova (8. November 2007)

Also ich habe die ohne Windstopper, vielleicht liegt es daran?
Die momentan bei Aldi-Süd sind, haben auch keinen Windstopper.


----------



## Markus82 (8. November 2007)

hab mir die heute auch geholt ! hab auch eben schon ne 3 std runde gedreht und bin echt zufrieden damit. Transportieren die feuchtigkeit prima ab


----------



## zak0r (8. November 2007)

die sachen sind prima, plastiktshirts sind eh immer das gleiche.
nur auf raglan schnitt sollte geachtet werden. es gibt immer ein paar leute die bei markenklamotten die rosa brille aufsetzten und bei billigware tausende fehler finden, selbst wenn sie aus der selben fabrik kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burnerbaum (8. November 2007)

Hab mir heute die Teile von Aldi Nord geholt. Die Passform is der letzte Dreck, gehen wieder zurück. Mal gucken ob die Unterwäsche bei Tchibo nächste Woche mit Elastan Anteil besser ist.


----------



## rboncube (8. November 2007)

Hallo Adrenalino,
die mit Windstoper habe ich auch mal gekauft. Kannste zum Radputzen verwenden.
Die U-Wäsche, die wo es gerade aktuell gibt, sind für den Preis klasse. Gute Passform und auch der Feuchtigkeitstransport geht in Ordnung.Habe aber keinen Vergleich zu Assos oder Gore, da ich mir nie ein Unterhemd für 30 oder 40 kaufen werde. 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTBnoob (11. November 2007)

Hab mir mal die aktuelle Unterwäsche in Herren-M gekauft, eigentlich brauche ich ja S, aber das M passt ziemlich perfekt, transportiert Feuchtigkeit recht gut, bin fast trocken nach 1h Laufen (Radeln konnte ich noch nicht testen), und sie trocknet sehr schnell, riechen tut sie auch nicht.


----------



## jazznova (11. November 2007)

MTBnoob schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die aktuelle Unterwäsche in Herren-M gekauft, eigentlich brauche ich ja S, aber das M passt ziemlich perfekt, transportiert Feuchtigkeit recht gut, bin fast trocken nach 1h Laufen (Radeln konnte ich noch nicht testen), und sie trocknet sehr schnell, riechen tut sie auch nicht.



hehe, habse heute auch beim laufen angehabt...kann Dir nur zustimmen, absolut


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. November 2007)

> Die positiven Erfahrungen kann ich gar nicht bestätigen! Meine Hemden sind schlicht Schrott. Meine Freundin hat mir letztes Jahr als "Überraschung" ein Langarm- und ein Kurzarmhemd mitgebracht. Das waren die mit der Windstopper-Beschichtung.



hab ich auch. die hab ich nun gegen standard-langarm ohne windstopper getauscht und mir ne rihtige windstopper-jacke (siehe homepage) geholt.
wie schon oftmals im forum besprochen, kann ich jetzt die erfahrung teilen, dass es besser ist, EINE schicht windstopper / windabweisend zu haben, und darunter zwiebelprinzip zu fahren.





> Jedenfalls transportieren die Dinger null Feuchtigkeit ab. Kann nicht am Langarmtrikot bzw. Jacke liegen die ich drüber trage. Mit meinen anderen Hemden ( Odlo ) hab ich diesen Effekt nicht.
> Wenn ich Regeneration fahre dann gehts. Ansonsten ist alles nach kurzer Zeit klatschnass und dann wirds recht kalt durch den Zug.
> Vielleicht hab ich ja "Montagshemden" erwischt?




nein, nur du meinst andere, als wir hier. 

hatte mir vor jahren mal diese elastan langarm-tshirts gekauft mit meryl zeug. leider gabs damals nur noch XL und ne hose in m. die hose zu klein, und das t-shirt etwas zu gross..

hab dann mir am freitag/samstag paar unterwäsche shirts und hosen gekauft.
hosen hauptsächlich für freizeit / nicht MTB. die langarm-shirts sind jedoch sehr MTB-tauglich.

vergleich mit odlo / falke kann ich leider nicht bieten. ansonsten würd ich mir aber auch lieber x-bionic zeugs holen, weil es cool aussieht


----------



## Wayn0r (11. November 2007)

Will nur mal eben nen ganz anderen Anspekt einwerfen:

Habt ihr eigentlich ne Ahnung unter welchen Bedingungen die Kleidung von Aldi, Tchibo und Co. teilweise hergestellt wird?
Ich hab mich das schon länger gefragt und durfte irgendwann einen Artikel dazu lesen. Nicht schön. Nicht unbedingt Kinderarbeit, aber auf dem Niveau. Die Leute kriegen ihren selbst für lokale Verhältnisse nicht wirklich üppigen Lohn oft erst einige Monate verspätet ausgezahlt (was natürlich illegal ist), damit sie nicht kündigen und brauchen, wenn sie doch kündigen wollen, noch dazu die Einverständnis des Arbeitgebers. (Wenn der gerade nen schönen Auftrag an Land gezogen hat - vergiss es, nehm ich an.)
Dabei haben die Leute ca. 2 Tage im Monat frei, arbeiten von morgens bis zum Teil in die Nacht; damit auch keiner "abhanden kommt" schlafen sie in einer Halle o.ä. auf dem Fabrikgelände. Die andere Hälfte hab ich vergessen, aber besser wurde es da nicht mehr.

Wenn ihr nicht auch unter solchen Bedingungen arbeiten wollt - Finger weg von Discounter-Kleidung. Die Discounter kaufen die Sachen nur von Handelsunternehmen ein (in welchem Land die Sachen tatsächlich hergestellt wurden findet man deshalb oft gar nirgends), und wissen im Zweifelsfall von alledem natürlich nix und wollen "in Zukunft ihre Zulieferer sorgfältiger auswählen" oder so ein PR-Gefasel.
Der Witz ist nur, zu solchen Preisen sind menschenwürdige Beschäftigungsverhältnisse im Grunde überhaupt nicht möglich.
(Was aber kaum jemand zu jucken scheint, Aldi ist in Deutschland einer der größten Textileinzelhändler. Wisst ihr ja sicher selbst dass dort nicht nur schlechter Betuchte einkaufen. Klar sind die Preise verlockend. Aber zu verschenken hat in der Wirtschaft niemand was.)

Hoffe ein paar damit erreicht zu haben und vielleicht etwas zum Nachdenken zu bringen. Wenns nicht not tut, bitte geizt nicht an der falschen Stelle.

Meine persönliche Erfahrung mit einer langen Unterhose (Aldi-Süd) lässt sich mit "für den Preis ok, mehr aber auch nicht" zusammenfassen. Wurde irgendwie etwas kühl mit der und das Material fing an einigen Stellen schnell an "aufzuscheuern"

Man merkt halt teilweise auch an den Nähten dass da nicht sehr sorgfältig gearbeitet wird weil die Leute an der Nähmaschine fast einschlafen oder einfach in dem Tempo nicht besser können. (Das war eine kurze Radhose, die auch sonst objektiv betrachtet nicht toll ist, aber was erwartet man bei 7??  - Das sind übrigens die einzigen beiden Sachen die ich von Aldi habe, und es wird so schnell wohl nichts mehr dazukommen. Mir ist Qualität auch lieber als Quantität, und da darfs dann auch etwas mehr kosten (kommt am Ende eh aufs Gleiche meist^^ )


----------



## Yossarian (11. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> die sachen sind prima, plastiktshirts sind eh immer das gleiche.
> nur auf raglan schnitt sollte geachtet werden. es gibt immer ein paar leute die bei markenklamotten die rosa brille aufsetzten und bei billigware tausende fehler finden, selbst wenn sie aus der selben fabrik kommt.



Ich hab mal Aldi-Unterhemden gekauft zu 7,5. Das Material ist ok, aber die sind einfach zu dicht gewebt. Als erste Lage auf der Haut brauchts was ziemlich durchlässiges.
Das Ding ist immer klatschnass und kühlt einen aus. 
Für Sachen die nicht funktionieren ist billig richtig teuer.


----------



## Gerry_71 (11. November 2007)

BTW: Leider sind diese Produktionsweisen ja mittlerweile fast schon Allgemeingut in der (Textil-)Industrie, wenn man mal so drauf achtet was ab und zu in der Presse (z.B. über Rückrufe wegen Schadstoffbelastung) kommt dann liest man doch recht oft dass auch die großen und teuren Hersteller irgendwo in China in Sweatshops produzieren lassen. Der mögliche Imageverlust wenns rauskommt ist gegenüber den wirklich gewaltigen Gewinnspannen offenbar irrelevant (notfalls gibt man eben ein paar von den vielen Millionen für ne Image-/Grüngewissenkampagne aus und gut isses wieder). Ausserdem gilt für die alle dasselbe wie für Aldi & Co.: Wenns ein Problem gibt ist halt der böse Subunternehmer schuld, das Markenunternehmen hat davon natürlich nichts gewusst etc. 

Ich kenne eigentlich nur noch einen Hersteller von Bekleidung bei dem ich mir relativ sicher bin dass er nicht so produziert (Trigema). Aber sonst? 

Kennt jemand weitere wirklich "saubere" Hersteller bzw. Quellen bei denen man sich informieren kann welche Hersteller heute nicht zu solch üblen Bedingungen produzieren?


----------



## todmoog (11. November 2007)

Keine Ahnung ob das in der Realität auch tatsächlich so umgesetzt wird aber hier mal der Link zum "Tschibo Social Code of Conduct (SCoC)".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. November 2007)

> Habt ihr eigentlich ne Ahnung unter welchen Bedingungen die Kleidung von Aldi, Tchibo und Co. teilweise hergestellt wird?



klar. nämlich unter den gleichen, wie nike, adidas, tchibo, löffler und all der andere krempel made in fernost.


----------



## Schiky (11. November 2007)

Ich wÃ¤re vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen! Hast du Beweise dafÃ¼r das die von dir genannten Marken unter den gleichen Bedingungen fertigen, die dort Aldie etc. vorgeworfen werden? Wenn nein, dann wÃ¤re ich auch im Internet sehr sehr vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen, sonst kann es dir doch mal passieren, dass du Post bekommst! Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp! 

Ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil habe mir eine Lidl Radhose fÃ¼r 10â¬ gekauft und die ist selbst die 10â¬ net wert. Habe mir nun noch eine Gore, im Super Sonderangebot fÃ¼r 50â¬ gekauft und das sind echt Welten zwischen den Hosen. Es mag sicher Sachen geben, die auch vom Discounter was taugen, aber es gibt doch QualitÃ¤tsunterschiede!


----------



## Wayn0r (11. November 2007)

Es stimmt schon dass auch die Markenhersteller längst nicht mehr selbst produzieren.  Trotzdem würde ich da nicht alle in einen Topf werfen (und schon gar nicht mit den Discountern, die basieren nämlich auf diesem Prinzip) 
Es gibt Firmen die sich mehr oder weniger bemühen bei der ausgelagerten Produktion wenigstens gewisse Mindestvorraussetzungen zu gewährleisten (ich weiß nicht mehr ob z.B. Löffler nicht dabei war), und ich glaube Ökotest bezieht das inzwischen auch in (manche?) Tests mit ein.

Wer will hat also durchaus die Möglichkeit mit seinem Konsumverhalten die Verbesserung der Arbeitsbedingungen der Menschen die in Billiglohnländern für unseren Wohlstand ausgebeutet werden zu unterstützen.
Oder halt direkt bei Trigema o.ä. kaufen von denen ich gar nicht wusste dass sie auch Sportbekleidung anbieten 
[Und, eben erst gesichtet, auch Funktionsunterwäsche! Bisher hab ich mit den Sachen ja keine Erfahrung, aber ich find schon mal gut und wundere mich auch fast dass die Sachen nicht mal teuer sind.. ]

Wenn Markenhersteller zu den selben Bedingungen fertigen lassen wie Discounter und dabei noch das Dreifache verdienen gehören die gesteinigt, aber deshalb dann zu Preisen einkaufen zu denen es gar nicht anders gehen kann ist halt auch keine Lösung.  
Im Übrigen steht auf den Sachen die ich habe zumindest noch drauf wo sie herkommen. Das hinter der Adresse eines deutschen Einkäufers zu verstecken ist schon noch mal was Neues.

@Gerry_71
Bei Sportbekleidung kannte ich bisher keinen, von dem man annehmen kann dass er "sauber" ist. Danke! Das ist schon mal etwas, was Trigema da hat. 
Ansonsten gibt es aber schon einige (Hess Natur fällt mir auf Anhieb ein und gibt es schon ewig, im Internet findet man auch ein paar Informationen und andere Anbieter, evtl. auch bei Ökotest mal gucken.. ich weiß leider nicht mehr wo, aber irgendwo hatte ich mal eine Liste mit einigen Herstellern/Anbietern gefunden..)


Ansonsten; Belege dass Nike und Adidas "Dreck am Stecken" haben dürften relativ leicht zu finden sein (hört und liest man immer wieder mal, oder sonst Organisationen wie die Clean Clothes Campaign), aber Löffler o.ä. tut man evtl. Unrecht.


----------



## Wayn0r (12. November 2007)

Falls es wen interessiert; speziell zu Aldi:
http://www.suedwind-institut.de/web-beitraege/pe/pe2007-03_07-05-08_aldi.htm



> Der größte deutsche und europäische Discounter Aldi verkauft Textilschnäppchen zu einem hohen Preis: In seiner heute erschienenen Studie weist das SÜDWIND-Institut nach, dass bei chinesischen und indonesischen Aldi-Zulieferern Arbeitsrechte in bisher kaum bekannten Ausmaß verletzt werden.



Es gibt sehr wohl Unterschiede. 

2008 soll eine Kampagne kommen, mal sehn ob man davon in der Öffentlichkeit was mitbekommen wird. Aber Beschwerdebriefe an Aldi schicken schadet nie, besonders wenn ein paar zusammenkommen.


----------



## ilex (12. November 2007)

eine Unterhose ist keine Anschaffung fürs Leben und 15 Euro sind nicht eben wenig Geld. Wer z.B. und gerade in der heimischen Textilindustrie (niedrigste Tarife, aber zumindest wenigstens noch solche) tätig ist wird sich nichts anderes leisten können, also Aldi-Unterwäsche oder keine Unterwäsche. 
Seltsam daran ist, lange vor den China-Importen, in den frühen Achtziger Jahren saßen hierzulande Heerscharen von Näherinnen in den Fabriksälen und frickelten die Fetzen an ihren Pfaff-Maschinen zusammen. Ich erinnere mich, die meisten davon trugen selbst Unterwäsche. Und erzähl mir keiner was von Materialkosten, High-tec-Fasern bla bla. Für erstklassige Baumwolle war damals mehr zu bezahlen als für das heutige Synthetikzeugs.  
Kurze Zeit später kamen die ersten Halb- und dann Vollautomaten, die Produktivität eines Arbeitsplatzes in der Textilindustrie verzwölffachte sich binnen weniger Jahre. Damit einhergehend die Profitabilität. Nur die Löhne blieben auf dem alten Niveau.
Noch profitabler war es aber die Automaten in den damaligen Billigländern wie Portugal oder Makrebstaaten aufzustellen. In der heimischen Textilindustrie kam es zu ersten Werkschließungen und Massenentlassungen. Mittlerweile ist die Produktion in Fernost, nicht etwa weil es andernorts zu teuer wäre, sondern weil es dort weniger profitabel ist. 
Aber Profit ist nie genug. Anfangs wurden zumindest noch die Maschinen an die Standorte geliefert, mittlerweile ist die komplette Produktionsinfrastruktur verlagert. Über verbleibende Lizenzen und Patente machen sich die Heuschrecken her, so daß von dem Niedergang auch die hochqualifizierten Arbeitsplätze betroffen sind. 
Lediglich die Markenrechte werden mit Zähnen, Klauen und allen denkbaren Mitteln bis in die hohe Politik verteidigt - von ihnen profitieren direkt die Markeninhaber.


----------



## mister Ti (12. November 2007)

todmoog schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das in der Realität auch tatsächlich so umgesetzt wird aber hier mal der Link zum "Tschibo Social Code of Conduct (SCoC)".



Ich hab denen mal geschrieben wie sie das einhalten wollen.
Bin mal gespannt ob ich eine Antwort bekomme.

Ansonsten wundere ich mich eigentlich warum Takko, NKD, KIK, diese Pseudo Funktionskleidung, die mittlerweile  jeder glaubt haben zu müssen, nicht im Programm haben, wobei Norma, Kaufland, Treff-Discount... heute einiges anbieten.

Ich bin gelegentlich am Montag morgen beim Aldi und da schlagen sich jüngere Muttis um die Kinderkleidung, mag sie auch noch so hässlich sein und ältere Omis und Opis drängeln an den Funktionswühltischen.
Anschließend steigen die dann in Ihren Van ein und freuen sich über das "Schnäppchen".

Ich muss gestehen dass ich oft auch nicht über die Fertigungsmethoden der Billigheimer nachdenke.

Aldi hat sich ja den Ruf geschaffen dass die Waren die gleichen seien wie vom teuren Markenartikler aber halt als no name verkauft werden.
Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (12. November 2007)

Habe mir die Klamotten von Aldi- Süd gekauft (Hose lang und Oberteil lang), Passform bei der Hose gut, beim Oberteil habe ich das Gefühl, das der Halsausschnitt ein wenig groß geraten ist, ansonsten prima.  

Gefahren bin ich noch nicht, aber ich melde mich, wenn ich die Klamotten genutzt habe.

Leider war alles sehr schnell vergriffen... wollte eigentlich noch meine Freundin eindecken... . 

Kann übrigens auch die Sturmhauben empfehlen... immer mal gut, wenn es windig um den Kopf wird. Ich neige dazu, immer Kopfschmerzen nach längeren Ausfahrten im Winter zu bekommen.


----------



## Burt! (12. November 2007)

habe am Wochenende bei Intersport zugeschlagen; dort gab es lange  Odlo-Unterwäsche. Hosen und Unterhemden von 49,- auf je 19,- reduziert. 

Es waren offensichtlich die Sachen der letzten saison, aber wen interessiert das da weiß man was man hat  



Greets
Burt!


----------



## messi49 (12. November 2007)

Burt! schrieb:


> habe am Wochenende bei Intersport zugeschlagen; dort gab es lange  Odlo-Unterwäsche. Hosen und Unterhemden von 49,- auf je 19,- reduziert.
> 
> Es waren offensichtlich die Sachen der letzten saison, aber wen interessiert das da weiß man was man hat
> 
> ...



So mache ich das auch immer. Ab und an mal in die Stadt und schauen was grad günstig Angeboten wird, da wird man oft überrascht. Gore Jacke von 189 auf 99,- oder Löffler Colibri von knapp 190,- auf 89,- (Vorjahresmodell), UVEX Brille von 49,- auf 13,- usw..
Klar, immer noch mehr als 7,99 für ne Aldi Hose oder 1,99 für ne Aldi Brille, aber wenn ich mich nicht wohl fühle macht mir Biken auch keinen Spass. Und wenn mein Bike relativ gute Komponenten bekommt, kriegt das der Fahrer auch  
Wer sich in Aldi-Bekleidung wohl fühlt soll sie kaufen. Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn ich mich darin wohl fühlen würde, dann ginge da nicht so viel Geld drauf. 
Aber bald ist wieder Weihnachten  

Grüsse


----------



## Wayn0r (12. November 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> Lediglich die Markenrechte werden mit Zähnen, Klauen und allen denkbaren Mitteln bis in die hohe Politik verteidigt - von ihnen profitieren direkt die Markeninhaber.



Ich musste auch daran denken, was Regierungen freundlicherweise zum Schutz der Marken und deren "Ausbeutungsmonopol" mit Plagiaten machen, die kaum unter menschenunwürdigeren Bedingungen hergestellt worden sein können aber zu einem Bruchteil des Endpreises ihren Weg zum Verbraucher finden.. man fragt sich schon, inwiefern ein solcher staatlicher Schutz noch gerechtfertigt ist wo die Markenunternehmen (Hersteller sind es ja gar keine mehr) ihrerseits in keiner Weise bereit sind die ihnen obliegende Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Hergestellt werden die Sachen in den selben Ländern und Fabriken und gehen wir mal davon aus zu ähnlich unmenschlichen Bedingungen, aber die Markenartikel dürfen nachher (als einzigen Unterschied) auf dem gegen Nachahmungen weitgehend abgesicherten Markt zu profitträchtigen Preisen verkauft werden. Das leuchtet nicht ein.

@mister Ti
Fragen ist gut!
Tchibo hat wohl unter dem Druck der "Öffentlichkeit" (sofern man davon sprechen kann) schon erste Schritte gemacht, ich nehme aber an sie sind von wirklichen Verbesserungen für die Arbeiter in den Fabriken noch recht weit entfernt. Ob deren "Social Code of Conduct" z.B. den Ansprüchen der Clean Clothes Campaign auch nur über den Ansatz hinausgehend entspricht weiß ich nicht und sollte hinterfragt werden.
Ich denke zwar immer noch dass das Discount-Prinzip in diesen Auswüchsen an sich kaum bessere Verhältnisse zulässt (verschärfter Preisdruck, noch mal niedrigere Preise die den Fabriken und damit letztlich den Arbeitern gezahlt werden), und man sieht das ja auch an den noch mal wesentlich schlechteren Bedingungen zu denen für Discounter wie Aldi teils produziert wird gegenüber der "normalen" Ausbeutung in diesem Bereich.
Aber auch Discounter-Ware müsste wohl nicht gleich doppelt so teuer sein oder gar die Preise von Markenartikeln erreichen wenn man bessere Arbeitsbedingungen erreichen und sicherstellen wollte (Price make-up of a ?100 Sport Shoe)

In dem was du um die Wühltische herum beschreibst sehe ich auch mehr Schnäppchenrausch als finanzielle Not. Das Rote Kreuz z.B. gibt Kleidung an finanziell schlechter Gestellte kostenlos oder gegen kleine Gebühren ab, bei den meisten Aldi-Kunden dürfte es um etwas anderes gehen.



> Aldi hat sich ja den Ruf geschaffen dass die Waren die gleichen seien wie vom teuren Markenartikler aber halt als no name verkauft werden.



Sie werden vielleicht in den selben (oder ähnlichen) Fabriken hergestellt, aber natürlich zu anderen Kosten und entsprechenden Spezifikationen. Einsparungen bei den Materialkosten, kleinere Beträge die pro Stück gezahlt werden.. überall wo es geht wird _noch mal_ gespart, davon kannst du ausgehen. Also gleich mit Markenartikeln sicher nicht, aber von der Funktion nicht zwangsläufig wesentlich schlechter (häufig aber doch).
Ich hoffe das gibt dir eine grobe Orientierung. Zu Lebensmitteln fällt mir noch http://www.lebensmittelmarken.de/ ein, welche aber gerade nicht erreichbar ist (deshalb Link zum Google-Cashe) - ich weiß gerade nicht ob die auch auf Unterschiede bei den Produkten eingehen.

(Und auch mir ist nicht immer im Bewusstsein mit welchem Preis man die Sachen wirklich bezahlt. Bei solchen "Teuer gegen Billig"-Vergleichen wie im Fernsehen manchmal wird ja auch so getan als wären 15? für ein Paar Sportschuhe ein angemessener Preis und als ob der Gang zum Discounter eine gleichwertige Alternative wäre. Klar dass die Leute dann nicht einsehen für häufig nur wenig mehr Qualität ein Vielfaches hinzublättern..)

@Burt!
Glückwunsch! 
Ich habs bei teuren Radklamotten auch oft so gemacht (hab selbst nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung) und die Sachen dann zu wesentlich humaneren Preisen bekommen. Die halten bei mir dann auch ne Weile. 
Ist halt z.T. mit etwas Aufwand verbunden, aber wer wenig Geld ausgeben kann wird das auf sich nehmen. Gibt aber viele Gelegenheiten, gerade auch wenn/bevor die neuen Sachen in die Regale kommen..


----------



## Manuel79 (13. November 2007)

Moin!

Bin gestern 5 km mit den Aldi Süd- Klamotten unter einem Fussballtrainingsanzug gelaufen.... keinen Meter gefroren! Anfangs hatte ich bedenken, das es am Hals ein wenig zugig wird, weil der Halsausschnitt doch recht groß ist, war aber nicht so. Beim Tragen ist es allerdings schon so, das die Wäsche recht rauh ist und ein wenig unangenehm am Anfang... man gewöhnt sich aber schnell dran.

Das einzige, was wirklich nicht ganz so dolle ist, ist die Verarbeitung. Habe die Sachen zum zweiten Mal angehabt und gestern beim Ausziehen ist eine Naht am Arm aufgegangen... konnte aber genäht werden. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an der Größe, das ich vielleicht eine Nummer größer hätte nehmen sollen (habe L).

Ansonsten mein Fazit nach dem joggen: Keine feuchte Haut, alle Körperteile warm und tausendmal angenehmer als einen dicken Pulli unter dem Trainingsanzug. Allerdings wurde es auf den letzten 500 Meter ein wenig zu warm.  Aber fürs Biken, wo man mehr Fahrtwind bekommt, ist das mit höherer Eigenwärme unter den Klamotten vielleicht gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Kombiniert mit Gores Phantom vielleicht sogar für härtere und kältere Ausritte gut.  

Manuel


----------



## sinn (15. November 2007)

Nur weils Aldi is muss es nicht schlecht sein, also ich hab auch ein paar teile un die können zwar nicht mit den marken produkten mithalten aber für den preis bekomm ich 10 davon

ich finds TOP


----------



## fissenid (16. November 2007)

hallO!

also ich habe auch die Unterwäsche von ALDI Süd. Einmal die ange für den Winter, und nun auch die kurzen. Ich finde die Wäsche gut.

KLar, sie kann nicht mit meinem ODLO mithalten, aber wie gesagt, für den Preis erfüllt sie voll und ganz ihren zweck.
Fahre mit dem langen U-Hemd von Aldi und meiner Gore Tool drüber bei den momentanen Temperaturen ohne zu frieren!


----------



## brussels*sprouts (27. November 2007)

Ich wollt grad noch mal meine Erfahrungen mit der Aldi-Bikehose kund tun:
Die Polster sind kacke - rutschen hin und her...so dass einem nach dem radln der A.... weh tut. Das positive ist die Thermofunktion. Die Hose hält super warm. 
Tja - fazit für mich: Für 2,- Euro (das hab ich für die mit Träger gezahlt) ja - aber nur bei kurzen Fahrten...Ansonsten lieber mehr Kohle investrieren und ohne Pavianar$ch davonkommen.
Die Unterwäsche hingegen ist anstandslos zu empfehlen!


----------



## klawo (27. November 2007)

Ich kenne die Geschichte mit den Discountern aus dem Wassersportbereich und denke, hier wird es nicht anders sein:
Man
-nehme ein Marken-Produkt (in das Hersteller durchaus Entwicklungsarbeit und somit Kosten gesteckt haben),
-schnispele das auseinander,
-gehe damit zu einer Agentur mit guten Fernost-Kontakten,
-sage denen "sowas will ich auch, darf aber nur einsfünfzig kosten. Kaufe aber dann auch 10.000 Teile".
Agentur sagt:
"Kriegen wir hin, aber dann müssen wir am Material etwas knappsen. Ist aber kein Problem, auch das haben unsere Chi..... schon ganz brauchbar kopiert" (Anmerkung des Autors: Ohne Entwicklungskosten!)

So, dann werden die 10.000 Teile gebaut und billigst und mit geringer Marge in den Markt geworfen (der das Volumen - je nach Produkt - möglicherweise gar nicht aufnehmen kann). Dann liegt der ganze Salat - nochmals reduziert - hinterher in Sonderpostenmärkten.

Hier kann mir keiner sagen, dass das gesund ist (ich meine jetzt nicht einmal die Näherin, und auch nicht den Träger ;-)

Wenn man ein innovatives, funktionierendes Produkt auf den Markt bringen will, muss man vorher in die Entwicklung dessen investieren. Ohne Investition in Entwicklung hätten wir heute so etwas wie Goretex o.ä. nicht und würden uns weiterhin den A.... abfrieren oder kaputtschwitzen. Das man sich diese Investition gut bezahlen lässt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, ist aber durchaus nicht unlegitim (wer arbeitet schon umsonst? (ja, o.k., Chinesen...))

Ich habe zwei Shirts, eines von Aldi, eines von Musto (ist 'ne recht gute Segelklamottenfirma). Das von Musto kostete ca. das 10-fache. Aber ich habe es (weil wirklich deutlich besser) auch 10mal so oft an und es wurde deshalb auch 10 mal so oft gewaschen. Und ist immer noch top.

Der Spruch "What you pay, is what you get" hat durchaus seine Berechtigung. Unabhängig vom Produktionsstandort.

War jetzt nur mal so meine Meinung, muss keine Riesen-Diskussion auslösen.

Schöne Grüße,

Klaus


----------



## HolgerK (27. November 2007)

brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Ich wollt grad noch mal meine Erfahrungen mit der Aldi-Bikehose kund tun:
> Die Polster sind kacke - rutschen hin und her...so dass einem nach dem radln der A.... weh tut. Das positive ist die Thermofunktion. Die Hose hält super warm.
> ...



Hab bei meiner auch nach der ersten Fahrt die Polster rausgeschnitten und trage jetzt meine Vaude Unterhose drunter, nun ist es perfekt für den Preis und bei dem Wetter momentan braucht man ja jeden Tag eine frische Hose, da sind mir dann doch ein paar billige lieber.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. November 2007)

zieh ne anständige kurze drunter. dann interessiert das nicht.


----------



## brussels*sprouts (28. November 2007)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Hab bei meiner auch nach der ersten Fahrt die Polster rausgeschnitten und trage jetzt meine Vaude Unterhose drunter, nun ist es perfekt für den Preis und bei dem Wetter momentan braucht man ja jeden Tag eine frische Hose, da sind mir dann doch ein paar billige lieber.
> 
> Grüße
> Holger



Kann man das einfach so raustrennen? Gute Idee - daran hab ich noch nicht gedacht.


----------



## HolgerK (28. November 2007)

Im Nähkästchen von meiner Freundin hats da so ein nettes Werkzeug womit man die Nähte auftrennen kann, damit gings ganz gut.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Dezember 2007)

Die aktuelle Ski -und Sportunterwäsche ist für das Geld echt top.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. Dezember 2007)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Ski -und Sportunterwäsche ist für das Geld echt top.



haeh? du meinst den 50% baumwoll / 50% plastik kram? Das ist der letzte müll verglichen mit dem seamless zeug von vor 2 wochen.


----------

